
Hurricane Irma - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/irma/
======
jsjohnst
Does this post serve any purpose?

~~~
bogomipz
Just using a catastrophic hurricane as publicity it seems.

~~~
jsjohnst
I had that thought and almost wrote "outside cheap marketing" or something
like that but felt I was taking my negativity to the post too far.

~~~
bogomipz
Cloudflare is never one to miss a marketing opportunity. Case in point here.

